# form G-325A questions



## iwc2ufan99 (Apr 4, 2014)

I am applying to get my British husband a green card.

Two questions:

1) I need to fill out one of these for me, and one for him, ye? 

2) Also, we aren't sure where his parents were born. His mother is a particularly complicated case. Her parents were Polish, but she was born somewhere in what was the British Protectorate of Palestine due to WWII and her parents having been displaced after escaping Russian camps in Siberia. Her family moved to Britain when she was 7 and she has British citizenship as her only citizenship.

His father was born somewhere in Wales during WWII, but we don't know where either. 

What should I do? Do I need to explain why I don't know? Is it useful to explain?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

iwc2ufan99 said:


> 1) I need to fill out one of these for me, and one for him, ye?


Yes. Note that you are the Form I-130 applicant (a question at the bottom of that form), and you don't have an alien registration number.



> 2) Also, we aren't sure where his parents were born.... What should I do? Do I need to explain why I don't know? Is it useful to explain?


The form itself says "City, and Country of Birth (if known)." You know the countries of birth of his parents but not the cities. List the countries (Palestine and U.K.), and you're done. (The country in this case was the area under British administration before and for a short time after World War II. "Palestine" is a sufficient answer in the circumstances.)

Am I missing something here? I'm not sure why you are confused about this area of the form.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you start with the I-130 


spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, I presume the original poster is aware of that from her (his?) questions. Form G-325A -- one for the applicant (sponsoring spouse), one for the foreign spouse -- is a form you have to file with Form I-130. It's also a very good idea to send Form G-1145 with that I-130 filing as well.


----------

